

Alternative to Quickbooks for accounting & customer contacts - tommyqh

I'm looking for an alternative to Quickbooks for my accounting and customer/vendor contact management.<p>Wanted a more user friendly and better UI/UX for the future.  Their QB Pro version is obviously very robust and great for an accountant or book keeper but I don't have really have the time to figure it all out.  Plus it's such a boring software to use haha.<p>thanks
======
philiphodgen
This is not the answer you are hoping for, but . . . .

1\. If you don't have the time to "figure it all out" (meaining all of the
accounting stuff), then you need a bookkeeper. Hire one.

2\. If you want to hire a bookkeeper, you'll find dozens who know Quickbooks.
Other accounting systems? "Uhh, yeah, I can figure that out. Trust me." Nope.
You want to make it easy to hire (and replace) bookkeepers. Use what everyone
knows.

3\. Conclusion: use Quickbooks. You'll be able to hire a bookkeeper with
trivial effort and then move on with making money.

4\. Guess who has to deal with the sub-optimal UI/UX? Not you. You sit once a
week with your bookkeeper and go over reports and say stuff like "What is
this? How come we spent that?"

5\. Keep your customer/vendor contact management separate from your accounting
systems. I have no opinion or recommendation on this. I use Daylite on a Mac.
It is meh.

6\. You know that comment about the "don't have the time" for accounting? Your
business is a body and money is the oxygen. Make the time to understand the
money flow. If not your business will die, or worse yet it will lurch along,
barely alive, always feeding you hope and always threatening bankruptcy.

All of this is from painful personal experience. Those of us who run
businesses do not want accounting. We want answers. Usually "How much money do
I have?" and "Where is it going?"

/Phil

------
jonah
Quickbooks online?

<http://quickbooksonline.intuit.com/>

------
twog
cant beat <http://lessaccounting.com>

------
smallegan
Freshbooks.com

------
antoniusego
Try Indinero

------
kertz
invoicemachine.com

